# House bought! Need to find household items!



## ceolchick (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys! I haven't had the chance to go online for ages! We're very busy at the campsite so have no time  

But...house purchase went through! Yippee! Now I need to accumulate all the bits and pieces needed to live in it. 

I'll need duvets & covers, crockery, kitchen stuff etc. Any ideas where to buy these - we don't want to have to transport them all with us if we don't have to! The house is in Figueiró dos Vinhos and I don't really want to go into a city to buy them!

Any ideas?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The Saturday market in FdV is one option for beds, furniture and bedding and there's at least one second hand shop in Avelar which is just up the IC8 from FdV....... for smaller items, the Chinese shop on the right as you enter the cobbled part of the high street is a good option. 

If you can bring yourself to travel further afield then Leira or Coimbra etc.

Alternatively, buy online...... A lot of the stuff on Amazon.co.uk gives free supersaver delivery.

Your new house must be quite close to us. We're just outside Nodeirinho which is between FdV & Castenheira Da Pera.

If you don't know where the market place in FdV is:

Go through the cobbled high street, turn left and go down the hill to the T junction, left again to the roundabout and follow the crowd from there. Parking can be hard to find but keep going round the block until you fine a space.


----------



## asirikalu123 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Help*

can i know the top place of House Need to find household items??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's plenty of big stores in the shopping malls of Coimbra & Leira & one we particularly like is Jom in Leiria. Jom - Tudo para o seu Lar - Home

I don't have any connection with the company but it's usually worth checking out for anything from beds to microwaves.


----------



## ceolchick (Jun 10, 2013)

Great advice, thanks. We've been in the Chinese shop before, full of discount goods? We'll have to get Internet connected once there for Amazon. ... That's another question, how and who to go to (Internet)- all these things we take for granted here and just phone up, now we'll have to practice our Portuguese before we phone! 

We're just a couple of km from FdV so not far!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Best internet options are probably Sapo PT, MEO which is part of Sapo PT but offer packages of phone, TV & internet or Bentley Walker satellite.

With the first two you can phone the helpline on (IIRC) 16209 & say desculpa nao fala Portuguese & then ask for an English speaker & BW are English so neither are particularly difficult.

We're only 7 km from FdV so we're almost neighbours! LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

00351 707 2 16200 from UK, 16200 in Portugal for PT press option 9 to be put through to an English speaking operator


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi

When you have internet, you could also go online to these websites: www.olx.pt or 
O Site de trocas online - troca-se.pt (on this site you exchange an item for another, no Money is supposed to Exchange hands). Both are portuguese websites, and although they are written in portuguese, most items have pictures and all have the price and location(you can choose your area on the map). Besides, a lot of the portuguese do speak enough english to at least make themselves understood.

I am portuguese, and if you do go to these websites, and need help with translation, let me know!

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Celochick.

I have sent you a PM


----------



## pjdoyle (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi CeolChick

Hope you're safe and well

I'm a journalist in Dublin. Can you please get in touch via peterdoyle AT live DOT ie

Thanks

Peter Doyle


----------

